# Possible ECU problem?



## Pyrofreak08 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have recently gotten my Z32 running (was sitting for just short of 2 years), and it is having the same problem it was when it was parked.

The car will fire up and run great, shortly after that, it will sputter and die. If it sits over night, it'll fire up, run, then sputter and die.

I have checked the fuel pump, changed the fuel filter, and the problem still exists. Here is where it gets confusing. When running properly, the voltage from the ECU to the MAF is good. (1.3 - 1.6 volts). When it spits and sputters, the voltage drops to .235 volts. I have checked the continuity of the wires from the ECU to MAF and it checked good. 

I'm curious if something in my ECU is over heating and restricting voltage, or if my ECU is just shot.

Any information on any other things that could cause a drop in voltage would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Have you done a ECU diagnostic? This procedure is located on the top of the Z32 forums.


----------

